
Trump orders NASA to send American astronauts to the moon, Mars - kristianp
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/11/trump-orders-nasa-to-send-american-astronauts-to-the-moon-mars.html
======
nameless912
Cool. Where's the money? Can't exactly build a rocket out of paper clips and
bigotry.

~~~
lhuser123
It’s just another distraction.

------
pobo
If we can land people on the moon before, I don't see y we can't continue to
be doing that.

~~~
simonblack
All those skills and expertise have been lost in the 45-odd years since
anybody used them. The old saying "Use it or lose it." has a good basis in
truth.

Besides, there isn't any money left. It's all gone on useless wars instead.

------
icedchai
The only thing going to the moon anytime soon is Bitcoin.

